# Warning for netti pot users



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I read a story earlier that you need to use distilled/boiled water in the netti pot to keep from turning into some serious infection that can go into your brain....
They reported 2 women have died from this so far....the netti pot is a great thing but got to be safe to....so heads up,be careful with the water you use in it~~


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

So... that's nice and all of you to "warn" us, but, ehm.. can you offer any kind of sources on your info? Much appreciated.

Pardon the typos - this was sent via Tapatalk on my cell phone!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well, as far as i know it does say on the enclosed instructions to use distilled water. i just used tap water the few times i used it. guess i wont do that any more. ~Georgia.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I just read about a LA woman who used tap water which contained a "brain eating" amoeba. She was the second person to die recently in that area.
I used bottled drinking water but I think that maybe even that is too risky as the article said that drinking this amoeba would not be dangerous but using a Netti pot would be.
Yuk


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

CountryGoalie said:


> So... that's nice and all of you to "warn" us, but, ehm.. can you offer any kind of sources on your info? Much appreciated.
> 
> Pardon the typos - this was sent via Tapatalk on my cell phone!


hope this comes through~~ found the link~~:angel:

http://www.abc4.com/content/news/he...wo-Neti-Pot-users/W6p661e5A02pUEk2HuNY7A.cspx


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

three people died in the summer from a rare bacteria that lives in the water. Two died from swimming, and one died from a neti pot. The water in the neti pot was house water, but the house had a water system that let the water sit around for too long. What kind of system that is, i do not know. Water systems with more water circulation are less likely to get this rare bacteria.

Over all, distilled or boiled water with salt added is best to use. Yogi's in india use salted water in their neti pots. Neti pots are traditionally from india. There is a type of yoga that does all these cleansing methods to the body, like drinking salty water and then making yourself throw up, swallowing one end of a long thin cloth that has been soaked in salted water, then pulling the cloth up through the throat, there is even a chord that the yogi's dip in salted water then insert into their nose until it comes out of their mouth, then they pull it out through the mouth and hold it on both ends as they slide it forwards and back. Neti pots fit in with all these things.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

omg CB that's what some countries use as torture. make you swallow a rag along with water and then yanking .pulling out half of your insides. i dont think i'm going to try that anytime soon . but yes, it could be standing water they mean. that is not what i have. also our water is treated. and that's probably another story as to using that or not. ~Georgia.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

It has nothing to do with standing water. The amoeba can with stand going through water treatment used for drinking. You need to use distilled water or boils water. The amoeba lives in any fresh water and every year people die from it. It is 98 percent fatal. The problem with the Neti pot is it pushes the water and the amoeba into the sinus cavity where it is damp and warm just what the amoeba needs to survive. It then travels to your brain and in 3 days your dead. I too use a Neti pot but I use distilled water.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

The water needs to be sterilized.....distilled does not mean sterile. You can boil your own water and cool to desired temp. You can store in fridge..but I wouldn't keep it more then 24 hrs to reuse. Distilled means all minerals are removed...which is usually done by heat, but doesn't guarentee sterility. Sterile means it has been heated hot and long enough to kill bacteria..but not necessarily free from minerals. The pot should also be cleaned very well..I would rinse with vinegar diluted and air dry. Most systems come with saline solution packets that you use when you do flush of your sinuses.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I wouldn't send anything but sterile water up into my sinus cavities that are near my brain anyway..even without the report..

Its a small dark cavity..perfect for an infection..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Yogi's in india use salted water in their neti pots. Neti pots are traditionally from india. There is a type of yoga that does all these cleansing methods to the body, like drinking salty water and then making yourself throw up, swallowing one end of a long thin cloth that has been soaked in salted water, then pulling the cloth up through the throat, there is even a chord that the yogi's dip in salted water then insert into their nose until it comes out of their mouth, then they pull it out through the mouth and hold it on both ends as they slide it forwards and back. Neti pots fit in with all these things.


Those yogis are tough people. I wonder if the salted cloth being tossed back up brings out parasites with it? It's a curious treatment.


----------

